# Porca. Puttana. Mattia



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2015)

Alle otto stamattina, quando mi stavo facendo di caffè napulé in vena, mi chiama Mattia al cell.
-Ciao racchietta che fai?-
Boffonchio qualcosa di intelleggibile cercando simultaneamente di coordinare pensieri e parole. Mi arrendo due secondi dopo.
-Lo sai che hai parlato nel sonno stanotte?- continua.
Istantaneamente mi è esplosa una bomba in testa e tipo super poteri vampirici mi sono vista il sangue defluire rosso e veloce nelle vene, ho visto le sinapsi illuminarsi di luce e cercare nuovi percorsi neurali e in contemporanea ho deglutito caffè sperando mi andasse per traverso, cosí da cominciare a tossire come una pazza che sta soffocando e spostare l' attenzione (lo so. Sono un genio)
-...hem...si...strano. Non ho sognato niente...-poi un respiro. Un altro. La mia voce che esce tranquilla e assonnata -...e...cosa ho detto?-

Cazzo. Io non parlo nel sonno. È una roba super pericolosa porca troia.

-Bah...boffonchiavi di un cimitero...vicino ad un bar mi sembra...-

Porca. Porca troia all ennesima potenza.
Con Man mi vedo, vedevo, davanti al cimitero proprio dalla parte del bar.
Stamattina. Per la prima volta mi sono sentita fottuta irrimediabilmente.
Scariche di adrenalina tipo tempesta magnetica e io che stavo mettendo insieme tutti i miei neuroni per sviare, eventualmente, cose.

-No...non mi ricordo proprio di aver sognato, tanto meno un cimitero. Che poi, per me, non sarebbe nemmeno strano. Però ieri sera ho visto una serie di zombie su sky, forse quello. E...:scared:...che ho detto?-
Un sospiro dall'altra parte -Non lo so. Quando ho capito che non avresti smesso mi sono alzato, perché avevo paura di sentire qualcosa che non voglio, così sono andato in cucina con Tesorino,  mi sono fatto una camomilla e lei una fetta di salame e quando siamo tornati tu non hai più parlato. -
-...-
-Ci sei ancora racchia?-
Si.
No.
Non so.
Cioè...lui...
- Vabbé amorino, ci sentiamo dopo, mi devo preparare per uscire-





:unhappy:
Minchia che paura.


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

i sogni non valgono eh, quello che si dice in sogno non può mai essere usato contro di te.
è una regola!


----------



## Uhlalá (18 Febbraio 2015)

Minchia..........
hai dato troppe spiegazioni.......
Glissare, glissare sempre !!


----------



## erab (19 Febbraio 2015)

.... la maledizione del fedele ti perseguita...... arrenditi apa:


----------



## Eliade (19 Febbraio 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (19 Febbraio 2015)

Ehm...tanti auguri di buon 75mo compleanno? :condom:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sciocca.

In sogno puoi pure declamare "Man Man quanto è bello scopare con te ogni lunedì alle 15.45" e resti incensurata perchè E' SOLO UN SOGNO.

Se penso che hai risolto la faccenda a quella tua amica con lo sciroppo per la tosse, e ti perdi per robe così.... ciccia ciccia...


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida;bt10616 ha detto:
			
		

> i sogni non valgono eh, quello che si dice in sogno non può mai essere usato contro di te.
> è una regola!


Con Mattia non funziona.
È geloso pure delle ombre.

Maledetto napulè


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá;bt10617 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia..........
> hai dato troppe spiegazioni.......
> Glissare, glissare sempre !!


Benvenuta sul blog.
Lo sai che quando ti leggo spesso mi ricordi me?


Comunque mi ero appena svegliata e le mie sinapsi hanno qualche problema per la prima mezza ora.
Con il senno di poi, sono in una botte di ferro.




Troppo avanti come traditrice.


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2015)

Nausicaa;bt10622 ha detto:
			
		

> Sciocca.
> 
> In sogno puoi pure declamare "Man Man quanto è bello scopare con te ogni lunedì alle 15.45" e resti incensurata perchè E' SOLO UN SOGNO.
> 
> Se penso che hai risolto la faccenda a quella tua amica con lo sciroppo per la tosse, e ti perdi per robe così.... ciccia ciccia...


Ahahahahahahahaha!
Madonna quel giorno.
Gesù se ci penso!
Ahahahahahahahaha.
Comunque ai tempi ero più pronta.
Praticavo il tradimento in maniera più intensa ed escogitavo sempre nuovi trucchetti anti sgamo.

Ho perso un po' di smalto.


Maledetti ormoni.


----------



## Uhlalá (20 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe;bt10625 ha detto:
			
		

> Benvenuta sul blog.
> Lo sai che quando ti leggo spesso mi ricordi me?


allora ho ancora qualche speranza


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá;bt10628 ha detto:
			
		

> allora ho ancora qualche speranza


di diventare definitivamente kreti?





si.


----------



## Uhlalá (21 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe;bt10629 ha detto:
			
		

> di diventare definitivamente kreti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

